# 8/2/14- what's everyone catching



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

First fish of the night was a 9.3lb shovel!!! How's everyone else doing??


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

What part of the Ohio you fishing?


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Got out this morning. Launched boat at 5:30. Netted some shad and started a drift. Fog was BAD. Drifting close to bank because visibility was almost zil and I didn't wanna play with a barge I couldn't see. Picked up two channels. At 8 it started to lift so I went to my mooneye spot. They were thin but managed 11 by 9:30. By now, fog is gone so started to drift old river channel and the bite was on! caught 5 blues, 3 channels, and 1 flathead by 11:45. Ran outta bait so I came in. Boat on dry land by 12:15. Launched outta Schmidt.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Need to find me a good mooneye hole!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

diehardbucfan2013 said:


> Need to find me a good mooneye hole!


What he said!


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

It's not as hard as everybody thinks. Look for rock and current. Fish waxworms under bobber. I start at 3 feet down when it's dark and go all the way to 20 when sun is high. 

Anywhere there is good current, and rock or concrete to deflect it will hold moonies inthe summer.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I know just the spot then! My main thing is once I'm on the river, I'm really want to catfish. I need to set a day where I get out there early and give it a try.


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

Sorry. For some reason it didn't alert me someone commented. I was fishing the meldahl pool. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ringleader (Aug 7, 2014)

Sunday midday I was able to land a 3lb smallie, small channel, and a 25" drum. Spinner, crankbait, and nightcrawler, respectively.


----------

